# New Black Lake sturgeon spearing guidelines announced



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE, 16 DEC 04
Contact: Tim Cwalinski, 989-732-3541

New Black Lake sturgeon spearing guidelines announced

State fisheries officials today announced changes to drawing guidelines for the Black Lake sturgeon spearing season, to simplify the process for participating anglers. 

Sturgeon spearing on Black Lake, located in Cheboygan and Presque Isle counties, will be limited to successful lottery participants selected by random drawing. 

The Black Lake sturgeon spearing season opens Feb. 5, 2005, and runs through Feb. 13 or until the total harvest of five fish has been reached. Twenty-five tags will be issued on a daily basis to successful applicants, until maximum harvest level is reached or the season is completed.

Interested anglers are advised to register for the spearing lottery during the Jan. 24-28 application period. This pool of applicants will be used for all 2005 Black Lake sturgeon spearing drawings. Once drawn, an applicant is not eligible for subsequent sturgeon spearing drawings for the 2005 season.

To register for the lottery drawing, anglers should call 989-732-3541or apply in person at the Department of Natural Resources Gaylord Operation Service Center, between 8 a.m. and 5 p.m., Jan. 24-28. All applicants 17 years and older must hold a valid Michigan fishing license. 

A 7 p.m. drawing on Jan. 29 at the Chateau North, 10621 Twin Lakes Road in Cheboygan, will select 25 anglers eligible to fish the Feb. 5 opener. Subsequent drawings, if necessary, will be held at 7 p.m. daily at a DNR registration station located at the Black Lake boat launch near County Road 489. Successful applicants will be notified by phone. Anglers may also call 989-732-3541 for a list of successful applicants. 

Successful anglers in the lottery drawing may fish between 8 a.m. and 5 p.m. on the day they are eligible to fish. A 36-inch minimum size limit applies. Anglers will receive a tag and marking flags, issued in their name. These materials may be picked up at the Black Lake boat launch beginning at 7 a.m. They must be returned to the same location by 6 p.m. daily. Tags are not transferable and anglers must present proper identification when picking up materials. Unclaimed fishing tags will be made available to registered anglers present at the registration station by means of a secondary drawing to begin each fishing day at 10 a.m.

For more information, contact the DNR Fisheries Division at 989-732-3541.


----------

